

The richer sex - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/15/books/review/the-richer-sex-by-liza-mundy.html?_r=2&emc=eta1&pagewanted=print

======
rollypolly
The Japanese situation mentioned is interesting. I wonder if it'll make Japan
less xenophobic, and at the same time, help its poorer neighbors financially.

